# Whats taking so long to grow



## omerta (Jun 20, 2008)

i have a 380 litre tank with 2 male yellow top mbamba and 5 females and 5 electric yellows i cant tell what sex they are , *** had these in my tank for about 2.5 years my biggest fish is like 2.5 inches i feed them twice a day i use hikari fish food over these 2.5 my fish have only grown like 1cm each i dont know whats going on? can anyone help me?


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

i think they grow to about that size fast then slow down.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

How often do you change your water, and how much do you change each time?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Water changes are the single most contributing factor to fish growth.


----------



## omerta (Jun 20, 2008)

i change 80l once a month should i do more?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

try 10% twice a week and see if you notice faster growth


----------

